# Star Sapphire tank mate suggestion



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

I have re-homed most of my fish after a few others died from aggression. The only fish that has been peaceful and is my favorite male Star Sapphire. I need suggestions on other fish that will be compatible with the male Star Sapphire.
Thank You


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

In my 180gal I used to have male star sapphire with peaceful male haps & peacocks like stuartgranti peacocks, otopharynx lithobates z-rock, aulonocara cobue, etc., and they did ok. But in a 75 gallon I personally would only want to keep a few female star sapphire with him because of the smaller tank size. Not sure if another male would also be ok in the 75gal but if so then you could have something like 2 males, 6 females. Female star sapphire are not that bad looking IMO.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Add a group of females, and a bunch of good quality yellow labs. Tank will look great.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

ken31cay said:


> In my 180gal I used to have male star sapphire with peaceful male haps & peacocks like stuartgranti peacocks, otopharynx lithobates z-rock, aulonocara cobue, etc., and they did ok. But in a 75 gallon I personally would only want to keep a few female star sapphire with him because of the smaller tank size. Not sure if another male would also be ok in the 75gal but if so then you could have something like 2 males, 6 females. Female star sapphire are not that bad looking IMO.


Here is what I was able to buy today. I think some of these are the ones you suggested

I was told these are haps

male black orange dorsal hap
male electric blue hap
male red empress hap
male blue dolphin hap

Do you agree? Is this a good combination of fish to live with my star sapphire?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

jgrillout said:


> Here is what I was able to buy today. I think some of these are the ones you suggested
> 
> I was told these are haps
> 
> ...


I don't know how the combo will work in your tank. You can hope for the best, only time will tell. If the black orange dorsal hap is the Otopharynx lithobates then good since this fish is rather peaceful. The other three can be more aggressive.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The last two are too big for the 75G. If you already have a star sapphire (also too big) I would not add other large, feisty haps.


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> The last two are too big for the 75G. If you already have a star sapphire (also too big) I would not add other large, feisty haps.


I'm sure your right about the tank size. My thinking was before the dolphin gets too big, the rest of the fish will be gone. Based on the way I've handled this hobby so far.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

jgrillout said:


> I'm sure your right about the tank size. My thinking was before the dolphin gets too big, the rest of the fish will be gone. Based on the way I've handled this hobby so far.


lol, you're not alone but this forum can help if you consider the advice. Ever thought about getting a larger tank?


----------



## jgrillout (Jan 9, 2018)

ken31cay said:


> jgrillout said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure your right about the tank size. My thinking was before the dolphin gets too big, the rest of the fish will be gone. Based on the way I've handled this hobby so far.
> ...


I wish I could get one. But the house I live in is too small and I don't want to put too much weight floor joices. I'm probably too concerned about that


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

My tanks are on a stone floor over a concrete foundation. I had a 125gal on the 2nd floor of a cheap apartment when I was in college. Can't believe I did that now, but the tank was fine for years. I think you're right in being cautious but maybe you could have a professional advise how much weight your floor could bear.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

There are many beautiful fish that work for their lifetimes in a 75G tank. :thumb:


----------

